# Dehydrated Fruit Recipes Needed



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I like to keep dehydrated fruit on hand but always seem to forget to re-hydrate them before starting a recipe. When I toss them in to a standard recipe at the end they stay too hard (yes, I dehydrate them very dry) or the end product is not as moist as it should be from the fruit taking in the available moisture. 

Does anyone have recipes for muffins, breads, pancakes that are made specifically for dried fruit that does not have to be re-hydrated?

Thank you in advance!:kiss:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

This is not a recipe for muffins, breads or pancakes but the fruit doesn't have to be rehydrated before its used, just dump it in.

I've never followed the recipe exactly, I adjust it to a quantity that will fill a bunt pan and just toss in any dehydrated or candied fruit I have on hand then put it in a pressure canner and cook it for about a 1 1/2 hours. The steam from the cooking will provide any moisture needed to soften the fruit pieces. I also use shortening in place of the suet and candied orange instead of Citron(have no idea what that is).



Christmas Pudding

The ingredients needed for this old-fashioned pudding are 1
qt each seeded raisins, chopped apples, chopped beef suet, stale
bread crumbs, flour and sweet milk, and 1 pt each currants,
citron and sugar, 1 grated nutmeg, 1 teasp salt and 8 eggs.
Dredge the fruit thoroughly from the 1 qt flour. Into a large
bowl put the eggs and then stir in the crumbs and the dredged
fruit and suet. Dip the baking bag in boiling water, and then
dredge it from the quart of flour, and put whatever remains of
the flour into the pudding mixture. Next pour the pudding in
the floured bag, and tie firmly, allowing room to swell, and boil
3 hours steadily in plenty of boiling water. Replenish with boil-
ing water when necessary. This pudding is nice when served 
with he following sauce: Simmer for a few minutes over a
slow fire, stirring constantly, 1/2 lb sweet butter, 3/4 lb brown
sugar, and the yolk of 1 egg; lastly add 1/2pt canned grape 
juice and after removing from the fire grate in a little nutmeg.


The Orange Judd Cook Book 1914 edition


I made one for Thanksgiving at my parents Thursday.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Mr Davarm would you marry me? We could off the current hubby.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Mr Davarm would you marry me? We could off the current hubby.


I think you'll have to get in line. :sssh:

I got to get that orange Judd cook book!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Mr Davarm would you marry me? We could off the current hubby.


That was my thought too!:kiss:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Mr Davarm would you marry me? We could off the current hubby.


The DD's keep telling me I'd make someone a good wife if I'd just shave the mustache.......:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Davarm said:


> The DD's keep telling me I'd make someone a good wife if I'd just shave the mustache.......:laugh::laugh::laugh:


naw. some guys like a more "natural" woman! lmao!


----------

